# Looking for an Eas Cape Skiff for sale in texas



## Topwater22 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hello all,

My name is Hans and am currently in the market for an ECC skiff. Preferably a lOSTMEN but I would entertain other models. Any help is appreciated. Thank you.

Hans


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Keep an eye on the micro skiff forums.


----------



## Tilly_Bend (Jun 27, 2013)

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/2011-east-cape-caimen-center-console-yamaha-f70-for-sale.36899/

Caimen for sale in LA.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Don't know if this is still available or if you'd be into a gladesman, it'd be a good bit tippier, but this one is at a good price point.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1785786


----------



## Topwater22 (Dec 19, 2015)

I appreciate the replies. I am on microskiff everyday hoping to find a good deal on one. There is a beavertail for sale here in texas, but its hard to communicate with the seller. I don't think he wants to let her go lol. But thank you for the info thus far, I am really looking for one in the 18-20k range. a jackplate and tunnel would be nice, prefer side console over center. One will pop up eventually, but will probably be east coast.


----------

